# Is this pay ok?



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Have been offered 100k Australian which is 341kDhs (1 AUD = 3.41AED). They will also give me a bonus of half my pay each year.

I have had many phone interviews & they are flying me to Dubia this weekend.

When i am in dubai I want to discuss with them housing & car allowance.

Let me know what you think?

Thanks,

JB


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

28,000 dhs a month, sounds good! you need to get a good housing allowance, car, medical insurance and return flights.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for that. Will talk this over this weekend when i am in Dubai.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

good luck with it


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

From my Estimate 100k AUD would be apx. 93k US dollars. I don't know your style of living but I'd be rather pleased with it. Best of luck on your interview


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

*Hey JB*

If you don't mine me asking what industry are you in. We have been asked what package we would like sounds really good but not sure what other people are earning. What we think is good may be not so good in Dubai.

Make sure you get at least housing included because it will take 1/3 of your wage (if you are single) if you have a family it could be more like 1/2. Have a look at some others thread by the ever so helpful GA & Elphaba. You have to pay for housing the full years rent at the start of the lease. Cheers k


----------



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, I have had five phone interviews. When I saw the job advert it was for 30k-35kAED + bonus + Benifits a month. So i guess 28kAED is a starting point. I also like the idea of the 50% bonus on top of my wage. They have told me they want to discuss this in person. So i will be flying over this weekend. They also want to show me around to see if i like it.

I work in commercial property.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

sounds like you're on a good wicket, jb!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

get the bonus in writing, it is common place to be shafted of bonuses and commission here.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 12, 2008)

I sure will.


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

yes there seems to be quite a bit of fine print in the bonus/raise system here.


----------

